# Bluetooth pairing code



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

How do I bypass the pairing code on my phone... I am trying to connect to a Bluetooth mouse and it won't let me continue and pair unless I enter a pairing code. It grays out the continue box unless the code is entered. The problem is the mouse doesn't use a pairing code. How do I pair and leave the field blank?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

Try 0000 or 1234... my device asks for pairing code 0000 works 4 me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Nah, it doesn't work with those codes... It's a Targus Bluetooth mouse (amb03us) it says in the manual NOT to use ANY pairing code.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

Dambn bro sorry.. just figured I'd chime in with what has worked for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

